# Weight loss question?



## ChrisMBianchi (Jul 15, 2008)

Since I started riding again I haven't noticed a huge difference in my weight. I have however noticed an increase in leg muscle mass. Its been 4 weeks since I started riding heavy again and was wondering if my "size" loss was too much too soon. I've lost 2 " off my waist in that time. My weight is still hovering around 200-205. Should I see the Doc to make sure I'm still healthy or is this normal for a large noticeable change to be made so quickly in the beginning?


Thanks 
Chris


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

ChrisMBianchi said:


> Since I started riding again I haven't noticed a huge difference in my weight. I have however noticed an increase in leg muscle mass. Its been 4 weeks since I started riding heavy again and was wondering if my "size" loss was too much too soon. I've lost 2 " off my waist in that time. My weight is still hovering around 200-205. Should I see the Doc to make sure I'm still healthy or is this normal for a large noticeable change to be made so quickly in the beginning?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


I wouldn't think a 2" waist loss is a huge difference over 4 weeks, if you just started riding hard and eating right. Been there done that. But if you're really concerned then have it checked out.


----------



## ChrisMBianchi (Jul 15, 2008)

P.D.E. said:


> I wouldn't think a 2" waist loss is a huge difference over 4 weeks, if you just started riding hard and eating right. Been there done that. But if you're really concerned then have it checked out.


Thanks,
I've been riding between 75 and 100 miles a week usually 3 times a week. Started eating less portions "except today" and doing some light weight training... So yes my caloric intake is below my output. I was just concerned with how fast I was seeing results. Appreciate your input

Chris


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

2" isn't bad off the circumference. There's also issues like water weight etc... I did about the same thing a couple months ago. Suddenly my pants started falling down. My weight is stable, but my legs are getting muscular. I am riding about as much as you are and it all seems normal. You should be concerned more with fatigue and overexertion. How do you feel? What's your recovery time? Are you experiencing any abnormal mental anomaly like concentration problems, tunnel vision, temperature discomfort, lethargy? You big guys can actually lose more weight faster. I remember seeing a football player go from 320 to 260 in a matter of weeks.


----------



## ChrisMBianchi (Jul 15, 2008)

No unusual problems, I feel fine, I feel happy, I think I'll go for a walk. (5 geeks points if you can name the movie) As far as recovery time, if you mean HR its minutes, if you mean feeling normal after a ride its instant. I don't ride yet to really kill my muscles, just the heart.

Thanks again for the encouragement

Chris


----------



## Benismo (Sep 12, 2007)

> I feel fine, I feel happy, I think I'll go for a walk.


No you're not, you'll be stone dead in a moment.

But besides all that, 2" in the 1st 4 weeks sounds about right. Providing your food intake was disciplined. Bet you cant keep it up though. Your body will work out you are up to something and do it's own something to stop all that lovely energy filled fat from going too far. Never know when we'll enter a famine you know.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

See if you can't take what you're already eating and spread it out over more time. Let the body know there's plenty of food available. I used to have a job where I was allowed to snack all day, so when everyone else was eating full bags of Doritos in a shift every day... I was eating my lunch...one piece at a time. I had the most glorious six pack of abs.


----------

